# Any new Michigan Members?



## Rings Я Us (Oct 12, 2017)

Let us know your here.







FYI
hillbillyrkster is the Michigan Members group Leader.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 31, 2017)

I usually do a little "recruiting" once a quarter. I'll get to it soon.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 20, 2017)

No leader here. I just like to party. Had a few events at my place in the past. 

As of now the plan is still moving ahead with the 2018 (6th Annual) Fowlerville Fattie Contest being held June 2nd @ Wonderdog Ranch. 

We will be separating the kids this year and having a kids contest because we had so many kid entrees and interest last year. 

We had a ufc event on the barn drive in that was put together last minute a few weeks ago. A few member came out and pitched in for the fight and we made some venison burgers and elk backstrap on the grill. It was cold but it was a good time. 

That’s about all the news I have for now.


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 6, 2017)

I just joined today. Looking at getting a MES 40 in the near future. I honestly just got the itch to get into smoking the other day and here I am. Still pretty overwhelmed with picking a smoker and next trying to figure out what and how to make it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 7, 2017)

I have 2 mes 40’s. Check Costco or sams club. They usually have the best price.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey, welcome and good to have ya.
I just saw am MES 40 for $349 but I think $299 would be nice.
I bought the cheapest one they make and love it. Not much room though.. 
Good luck to ya.
John b






Drew3308 said:


> I just joined today. Looking at getting a MES 40 in the near future. I honestly just got the itch to get into smoking the other day and here I am. Still pretty overwhelmed with picking a smoker and next trying to figure out what and how to make it.


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 7, 2017)

Found the Bluetooth version at Sams for $329 right now.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 7, 2017)

Great deal! Practice up on making fatties so you can enter the 6th annual fattie competition next June.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Great deal! Practice up on making fatties so you can enter the 6th annual fattie competition next June.



Lol


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 7, 2017)

I have A LOT to learn, I honestly don't even know where to start. I have so many questions.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

The Sam's club one looks like this inside.


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yup, gen 2.5 which I have heard is the best to get. Someone brought up in a different thread to look at the one without the window since it is about $70 cheaper but nobody has it in stock around me.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

Just started trying to figure out all the generation and extras stuff myself.. Lol


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 7, 2017)

Haha yeah, I think I have it down pretty good now. All of the bluetooth versions are gen 2.5, that is what I am going to go for.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 7, 2017)

You have questions ask away.

I will tell you all the mes thermos are junk. Not accurate at all. You’ll want to buy a igrill, or maverick thermo so you can have something to accurately set your smoker to temp. I have a maverick 732, a maverick 733, a maverick 735, igrill, and igrill 2. Out of all of them I like the igrill 2 and the maverick 732 the best. 

I have the “dreaded” mes 2.0 that everyone hates. I put a mailbox mod on it and using the maverick or igrill with it I’ve had no problems. Works great. It’s smoked well over a thousand pound of meat the past 4-5 years. 

The 2.5 works well. Haven’t had to put a mailbox mod on it but I’ve always used a pellet smoker with it instead of the wood chips.


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 7, 2017)

I plan on using the pellet smoker right away in mine and not even messing with the chips.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 7, 2017)

IN my opinion that’s the way to do it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 7, 2017)

What part or Michigan are you from drew?


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 7, 2017)

I live in Kalamazoo


----------



## Mel84 (Dec 27, 2017)

New member here from Canton, MI. I have 2 smokers, old one is a brink man smoke and pit. And a new to me ok joe longhorn.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 27, 2017)

Good to have you.. we have an annual get together in Fowlerville.. I haven't been yet but intend on going in 2018


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 1, 2018)

Welcome Drew and Mel. Keep the 6th annual Fowlerville Fattie Contest in mind. We’re always looking to meet new smokers and have more entrees in the contest.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 1, 2018)

Uh.. :rolleyes:


----------



## ford719 (Jan 3, 2018)

Muskegon here, I have a MES 40


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 3, 2018)

Howdy Muskegon ,

Great to have ya..
Hope you get up in here off and on and get some stuff posted .
Enjoy the snow and cold. 
This sux!  5°


----------



## Drew3308 (Jan 5, 2018)

I haven't even put together my MES. I am a noob and not about ti try to get it dialed in with this weather.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 5, 2018)

Drew3308 said:


> I haven't even put together my MES. I am a noob and not about ti try to get it dialed in with this weather.



Heck no.. more fun if it's like in the 50s maybe.
Welcome to SMF


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 5, 2018)

Rings, I've been trying like H-E double toothpicks to get you another Michigan member. I bought my BIL a WSM and all the "neccessories" for Christmas. He is in Jackson, and he still hasn't lit that thing up yet! I need someone to go over and light a fire. Literally!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 5, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Rings, I've been trying like H-E double toothpicks to get you another Michigan member. I bought my BIL a WSM and all the "neccessories" for Christmas. He is in Jackson, and he still hasn't lit that thing up yet! I need someone to go over and light a fire. Literally!


Oh snap! Jackson is the best big buck deer hunting area around. Nice. 
We will see him one day I'm sure


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 5, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh snap! Jackson is the best big buck deer hunting area around. Nice.
> We will see him one day I'm sure



Yeah. I don't feel sorry for him one bit. He is on a bunch of property with a lake too. o_O


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 5, 2018)

Haha..


----------



## R Blum (Feb 8, 2018)

Port Hope Area


----------



## humdinger (Feb 15, 2018)

Welcome R Blum!


----------



## R Blum (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks, I love this forum.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 15, 2018)

R Blum said:


> Port Hope Area



Not that far from where my dad's family were all from before the 1950s. Sanilac County.. Sandusky and Deckerville. All in the Thumb area.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 28, 2018)

The 2018 Fowlerville Fattie Contest date has been postponed. I have hunt tests that weekend. 

I’m guessing it’s going to be an August or early September date at this point. Tried for another date in June but to many people from the Fowlerville round table or overall group have already made plans. 

Smoker


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 28, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> The 2018 Fowlerville Fattie Contest date has been postponed. I have hunt tests that weekend.
> 
> I’m guessing it’s going to be an August or early September date at this point. Tried for another date in June but to many people from the Fowlerville round table or overall group have already made plans.
> 
> Smoker



Sounds good.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 5, 2018)

As of now we’re looking at the weekend after Labor Day for this years fattie contest


----------



## bruster (Mar 6, 2018)

Me!


----------



## R Blum (Mar 6, 2018)

bruster said:


> Me!



Who?


----------



## bruster (Mar 7, 2018)

R Blum said:


> Who?


Lol im Eric from the clio area.Just sold off my 160gal RF and am in the beginning stages of a 500 gallon trailer build


----------



## txkels (Mar 7, 2018)

Westland. Moved here from Texas a couple years ago. Had a small offset smoker that I had to wrap in welding blankets to keep hot in February! Recently purchased a 40-inch Masterbuilt propane smoker. Ribs and brisket on the menu this weekend!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 7, 2018)

bruster said:


> Me!



Welcome to all! Hope you enjoy the site and get to show off some food this spring and summer.  Do it safe!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 7, 2018)

txkels said:


> Westland. Moved here from Texas a couple years ago. Had a small offset smoker that I had to wrap in welding blankets to keep hot in February! Recently purchased a 40-inch Masterbuilt propane smoker. Ribs and brisket on the menu this weekend!



Glad to have ya. Hope your smoker does a good job for years to come.. 
I'm in Taylor not far.. take care and stay in touch with everyone if you have time..


----------



## bruster (Mar 7, 2018)

This forum is set up a little differently from the others on quoting..but heres a few cooks for the past month


----------



## anglerman (Mar 14, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> As of now we’re looking at the weekend after Labor Day for this years fattie contest



So September 8th?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 14, 2018)

Seems about right angler.


----------



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

Hello everyone, just registered. Im in the st clair shores area, and am a beginner to smoking. I have a simple smoker/grill with an offset on the side. Looking to learn more and get better! My next purchase Im looking to make is finding a barrel to make a burn barrel with.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 30, 2018)

Welcome to the smoking world. 

Good luck
Scott


----------



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

Thanks. Any advice on finding a burn barrel would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## humdinger (May 30, 2018)

Woody Sider said:


> Thanks. Any advice on finding a burn barrel would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome woody! Glad to have so many new members in the Michigan forum. I have been out of town for work most of the spring and summer, but when I get home I will keep an eye out for a barrel for you.


----------



## Woody Sider (May 30, 2018)

humdinger said:


> Welcome woody! Glad to have so many new members in the Michigan forum. I have been out of town for work most of the spring and summer, but when I get home I will keep an eye out for a barrel for you.



Thanks, man! I myself have been out on the road for awhile for work also. Itching to go back home and do some BBQ and drink some Oberon. Given all the great resources MI has available, Im sad that MI isnt on the map for BBQ and Ive been all over the country trying various regions styles and flavors.


----------



## ChuckHubbert (Aug 6, 2018)

Just registered on this forum after getting the bug this weekend.  Parts and pieces on order to modify the ECB that was in the corner of the shed.  First smoke in a couple of weekends, and looking forward to it.

Chuck in Holly, MI


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 7, 2018)

Welcome chuck! The smoking big is contagious!

Scott


----------



## Danno44 (Aug 8, 2018)

Another new guy from the GR area.  Currently have 2 racks of baby backs in my OJK Highland.  Just bought 2 weeks ago and learning how to stick smoke.  Coming from an LP Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite, a big difference in technique and approach.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 8, 2018)

Danno44 said:


> Another new guy from the GR area.  Currently have 2 racks of baby backs in my OJK Highland.  Just bought 2 weeks ago and learning how to stick smoke.  Coming from an LP Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite, a big difference in technique and approach.



Welcome Danno,
I’m located between lansing and GR and use a highland  religiously day least till my new smoker comes in.. give me a shout if you need any tips


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello. 

Brandon from the Mount Morris area. I run a small MES30/mailbox at home and I have a block pit I run elsewhere. Looking to move into bigger units at home here.

Am wondering if I might not live just down the road from Eric who posted above. Seems that I've seen something like what he described in his area lol


----------



## Saline_Smoker (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey all!

I'm out here in Saline. I've been curing/drying whole muscle charcuterie for a few years now and just got a grinder about a year ago - since then I've been doing _a lot_ of reading here on the forums trying to up my sausage game and have been picking up plenty of helpful tips. A few weeks ago I figured it was about time to finally sign up. Happy to be here!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 20, 2018)

Saline_Smoker said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm out here in Saline. I've been curing/drying whole muscle charcuterie for a few years now and just got a grinder about a year ago - since then I've been doing _a lot_ of reading here on the forums trying to up my sausage game and have been picking up plenty of helpful tips. A few weeks ago I figured it was about time to finally sign up. Happy to be here!


Hey Brian! Welcome.
Sounds like you are well on your way so good luck and be sure to post pics of any curing or smoking "projects" you have going.

Take care. 
-Kurt


----------



## JCFishernuts (Nov 19, 2018)

Re-registered as a new member, lost my old email and not able to get in under old name Cashew.  Been away for a few years, but still smoking whenever I can. MES finally died, not sure if I can bring her back a 3rd time. On the fence about having to get a new one, haven't told the boss lady yet.  Had to finish a load of ABT's in the oven, heaven forbid I have to put the Turkey in as well. Just read up on the Fatty contest, sounds like fun. A few years back took a BBQ class with my youngest son and had the best day rubbing elbows with other meat smokers. Glad to be back on SMF.
John


----------



## humdinger (Nov 20, 2018)

JCFishernuts said:


> Re-registered as a new member, lost my old email and not able to get in under old name Cashew.  Been away for a few years, but still smoking whenever I can. MES finally died, not sure if I can bring her back a 3rd time. On the fence about having to get a new one, haven't told the boss lady yet.  Had to finish a load of ABT's in the oven, heaven forbid I have to put the Turkey in as well. Just read up on the Fatty contest, sounds like fun. A few years back took a BBQ class with my youngest son and had the best day rubbing elbows with other meat smokers. Glad to be back on SMF.
> John


Hey John! Yes the fatty contest was a hit. Always a fun way to spend the day. Glad you found your way back to SMF, and the MI members group! Take care and see you around the forum!


----------



## Pestilentchild (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello everyone, new member here from Northern Michigan, thought I would introduce myself. I've always been a big griller and did a little bit of smoking using my Weber charcoal grill but it was tricky to keep everything just right. This year I decided to get a propane smoker and bought a Smoke Vault. So far I am pleased with it and my first few smokes have turned out fantastic. My primary goal was to create more out of my venison than just the typical steak and burger, along with smoking up the bbq classics of course. I look forward to learning and creating. Heres a few samples of my first smokes.
Venison brats with 20% pork







Backstrap marinated in butter and garlic and wrapped in bacon
	

		
			
		

		
	













And finally, Some 70/30 venison/pork snack sticks with jalapenos, and cheddar cheese.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 3, 2018)

That all looks simply awesome..

Drool.


----------



## bruster (Dec 3, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> Hello.
> 
> Brandon from the Mount Morris area. I run a small MES30/mailbox at home and I have a block pit I run elsewhere. Looking to move into bigger units at home here.
> 
> Am wondering if I might not live just down the road from Eric who posted above. Seems that I've seen something like what he described in his area lol


It very well could have been me! I lived off linden in between Stanley/mt morris

I now live in MS though!


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 3, 2018)

That's not where the house I'm talking about is, but funny enough, I kid you not, I live on linden between Stanley and mt Morris! :-)


----------



## bruster (Dec 3, 2018)

Was it down MT Morris? I lived at 7207..you had to see the smoker out front at some point in time


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 3, 2018)

Nah it was on linden up by Vienna. Right accross from menards

I just moved to this address october of '17.


----------



## bruster (Dec 3, 2018)

Yup I know where you’re talking about


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi y'all.. Just joined up, we live in the S/W. just N of the little burg of Hartford, 20miles W of Paw Paw off I-94. I spend most of my free time fishing on Lake MI. so when I do fire up my smokers ya can figure out what I'm smoking. And I love my cold smoked cheeses. Hope to meet a few of my local fellow Trolls here. Burning on an old Char-Griller COS and a new Pit Boss 820D
Martin


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 20, 2019)

Welcome Martin! Nice to have a new Michigan member!

Scott


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 24, 2019)

Man, I have been away for a while.  Got some reading to do on here!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 24, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Hi y'all.. Just joined up, we live in the S/W. just N of the little burg of Hartford, 20miles W of Paw Paw off I-94. I spend most of my free time fishing ......
> Martin


Welcome Martin! Thanks for checking in! You'll find lots of ideas, camaraderie, and laughs with this group. I dabble with smoking fish so I'll be sure to hit you up next time I do. Take care and talk to you soon.

-Kurt



kingfishcam said:


> Man, I have been away for a while.  Got some reading to do on here!


Cam! How goes it old buddy? Hope you had a good Christmas. See ya around.

-Kurt


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Jan 24, 2019)

I live right on the state line, spend most of my free time in MI does that count?


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 27, 2019)

InThePittBBQ said:


> I live right on the state line, spend most of my free time in MI does that count?


Close enough for me.

Kurt, just incase I never see another MI. sunrise.
MY SMOKED SALMON (wet method)
I'm sorry but this is a little long winded because I takes me 3 days to put it all together, not counting the time it takes to thaw the salmon. Now I'm a little Old-School. I've used one of those old round Brinkmen charcoal water smoker for years, you know the ones you could buy at Walmart for $59.95 years ago. So you can modify your smoking method any way you want. But this works for me. I'll double bag and freezer chunks for snacks, dip and cracker spread. You might notice I don't use much salt but I do load up on the sugar, sweet tooth. This recipe also works great on grilled fish or mopped on any meat.
Ingredients.
SKINLESS salmon with rib AND pin bones removed.
1 large mixing bowl.
a 4 bottles of generic A-1 steak sauce
b 4 bottles of water, rinsing out steak sauce bottles.
c 1 cup canning salt
d 1 cup brown sugar
e 1 cup white sugar
f 1 table spoon garlic powder
g 1 table spoon onion powder
h 1 table spoon black pepper
Day #1. Mix (a-h) in a sealable container and chill over night.
Day #2.  Place about 10-12 chunks or 1 fillet of salmon in 1 gallon freezer bag. Add 2-3 ladles of marinade/brine just enough to cover fish. Squish out all the air and seal. Place in large bowl, you will be rolling the bags in the frig about every 4-6 hours over night. Cut and water soak about [email protected] softball size chunks of your favorite smoking wood, I like hard maple, you want the smoke not the heat on top of the coals.
Day #3  Drain BUT save brine because you'll be using about 1/2 gallon and extra water in the water pan. Rack salmon and let sit for 2-3 hours for glaze over.
I'm sure everyone's got it under control from here, weather your using charcoal, electric, stick/COS smoker, upright or pellet pooper, hot or cold smoked. Everybody does it different!!!!
Martin


----------



## humdinger (Jan 29, 2019)

InThePittBBQ said:


> I live right on the state line, spend most of my free time in MI does that count?



For sure! We're all friends and neighbors here. It's good to meet you.

-Humdinger



martin1950 said:


> Close enough for me.
> 
> Kurt, just in case I never see another MI. sunrise.
> MY SMOKED SALMON (wet method)
> ...


Martin,
Thanks so much for sharing your marinade. Aldi has a great A1 generic for $1/bottle so I will definitely try it. One question though; what temp do you smoke it at and for how long?

Thanks
Humdinger


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

Dog-Gone-It!!! I knew someone would ask that question. That's why I ended the thread that way. Been doing it this way for many years now, kind of an O.C.D. thing so I don't really think about it. My second lid doesn't have a thermo in it but I seem to remember 225*. Here is my step by step for my old round water smokers. Fill coal pan in smoker and light it up. After it ashes up I move it into the garage, install water pan, 1/2 gal. of marinade, fill water pan, 1st. rack with the thinner cuts over water pan, 2nd rack with thicker cuts on high rack holder and put the cover on. Open side filler door and add 2 chunks of wood, close door. Your 1st. load should only take a little over 1&1/2 hours, for your next load, your coals are good just add 2 more chunks of wood, little more water and load racks 3 & 4. This round will take a little over 2 hours.  And just like any outdoor cooking/smoking you'll have to think about wind and temp. One draw back to smoking in the garage!!! Several years back I had 2 smokers going in the garage and the smoke was rolling out the door. About 1/2 hour into the job I had all these people show-up in the driveway with shiny red trucks. Since then I've been giving them a heads-up. Now they just show up to mooch fish. Never could get my Char-Griller C.O.S. dialed in and I'll be experimenting with my new pellet pooper this spring. FYI, -10*, 24mph/SSW. @ 0425hrs.   Have a good one.
Martin


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Feb 10, 2019)

I joined up probably a month ago,still making my way  around the site, I just acquired a traeTra pellet smoker,also have a propane one  I'm located a half hour north and east of Lansing


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 10, 2019)

You're close to my neck of the woods then :-)

I'm gussing that puts you pretty close to Owosso!


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Feb 10, 2019)

Actually I'm in Elsie


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 10, 2019)

Darnit! I was gonna guess the Ovid-Elsie area too. Bah. I'll do better next time. 

we need to get us a mid-state get together arranged.

There is a Michigan group that does great things already, but they're not really in our area and they focus on fatties.


----------



## Megacannon (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi!  Just joined the forums today after reading a bunch of posts in preparation for getting my Smoke Vault.  I'm in the Jackson area and work in Ann Arbor.  Might move back to Metro Detroit one day; who knows.

My first smoke was a success:  hickory smoked chicken thighs.  Juicy as hell with nice, sweet, hickory flavor.  The best chicken thighs I've ever made.


----------



## Carpenter Gary (Apr 28, 2019)

Welcome megacannon,lots of great guys on the site and lots of knowledge, feel free to post questions in the forums someone will probably have a answer.Im north of Lansing in a small town called Elsie


----------



## ponzLL (May 6, 2019)

Hey all, Commerce area here. Just joined yesterday. 

Currently have a Masterbuilt propane, I think 30 or 40. Can't remember which one. I love the thing, but it's starting to rust out pretty back. Looking at replacing it with a Smokin-it #2D Wifi or #3D. Something I can leave outside with a cover all year, let cook without much supervision, and something that'll let me smoke in the rain or snow!


----------



## fivetricks (May 6, 2019)

Hello from Flint! I work in and around Commerce twp.

I think what you're looking for is called an Ugly Drum Smoker. Check it out.


----------



## AnnArbor (May 9, 2019)

Just registered after browsing for years.  Caught the bug about 10 years ago to smoke brisket and been trying ever since.  Started with Smokey Joe electric "smoker", then upgraded to a Weber kettle, then Weber Performer, then added a Smoke n Sear and a Party Q, then took a big leap up to a Rectec then Memphis Pro.  Just sold the Mephis because it just didn't smoke enough and now looking at Mak or Kamado Joe.  I think I enjoy experimenting as much as eating.  Anyone have a Mak in SE Michigan?


----------



## rjbachli (May 29, 2019)

I joined some time back but just started posting. Im in Ann Arbor


----------



## humdinger (May 30, 2019)

ponzLL said:


> Hey all, Commerce area here. Just joined yesterday.
> 
> Currently have a Masterbuilt propane, I think 30 or 40. Can't remember which one. I love the thing, but it's starting to rust out pretty back. Looking at replacing it with a Smokin-it #2D Wifi or #3D. Something I can leave outside with a cover all year, let cook without much supervision, and something that'll let me smoke in the rain or snow!



Welcome ponzLL. Thanks for joining and I look forward to seeing more good cooks and Qview.

-Humdinger



AnnArbor said:


> Just registered after browsing for years.  Caught the bug about 10 years ago to smoke brisket and been trying ever since.  Started with Smokey Joe electric "smoker", then upgraded to a Weber kettle, then Weber Performer, then added a Smoke n Sear and a Party Q, then took a big leap up to a Rectec then Memphis Pro.  Just sold the Mephis because it just didn't smoke enough and now looking at Mak or Kamado Joe.  I think I enjoy experimenting as much as eating.  Anyone have a Mak in SE Michigan?



Welcome AnnArbor. No Mak here, but I've had my eye on the ceramic type cookers for some time. Good Luck and keep smokin'. 



rjbachli said:


> I joined some time back but just started posting. Im in Ann Arbor



Welcome rjbachli Thanks for joining! Go Green! ;-) jk


----------



## tshobbes (Jun 11, 2019)

Hmmm...not sure I ever posted here. In the Kalamazoo area. Started smoking when I got an electric smoker for Christmas 2017. Upgraded to a Camp Chef pellet smoker just before Thanksgiving 2018. Hello all!


----------



## martin1950 (Jun 11, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. There's a great bunch of folks here and mouth watering recipes. I too have a pellet pooper just down the road in Hartford.


----------



## epwillis (Jun 11, 2019)

Been lurking for a few weeks and finally decided to join after all the great posts I found on here, I am in Canton and just got my first smoker a MES 340G. Smoked my first pork butt this past weekend and it turned out great! Plan on doing ribs this weekend.


----------



## humdinger (Jun 12, 2019)

tshobbes said:


> Hmmm...not sure I ever posted here. In the Kalamazoo area. Started smoking when I got an electric smoker for Christmas 2017. Upgraded to a Camp Chef pellet smoker just before Thanksgiving 2018. Hello all!


Welcome Hobbes! Sounds you're moving up quickly in the smoking world.....Thanks for checking in and I'll keep an eye out for more cooks from you.




epwillis said:


> Been lurking for a few weeks and finally decided to join after all the great posts I found on here, I am in Canton and just got my first smoker a MES 340G. Smoked my first pork butt this past weekend and it turned out great! Plan on doing ribs this weekend.


Yeah lurking on this site is like going to see new puppies "just to look..." ;-)
It'll hook you every time! Welcome to the MI group and thanks for saying hello. Holler with any questions. Happy smokin'.


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 13, 2019)

Welcome to everyone from Flint-ish :-) !


----------



## SuperWRM (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi! I've been lurking around the forums, absorbing the information and figured I would register. Kzoo/Portage area here. I've had my smoke vault 18 for 2.5 years.


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 2, 2019)

I love Kalamazoo in January. Too cold for most of the yuppies and I get most of the breweries to myself!

Welcome from Flint(ish)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 28, 2019)

Michigan members this is your last chance to get a hold of me for the 2019 Fowlerville fattie contest. If your interest in competing or attending send me a pm. There is a thread posted:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/2019-fowlerville-fattie-contest-rib-throwdown.289536/







This event has grown yearly and we are expecting 100-120 people this year. I’ve met life long friends over the 7 years we’ve had this event so come on out and have some fun. 

Scott


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 28, 2019)

I'd love to come but qh fatties just don't do it for me personally and the "rib event" was closed before it even opened so.....

I support everything you're doing though friend! Hope to be able to do SOMETHING in the future :-)


----------



## HisMajesty (Oct 12, 2019)

New member long time lurker.  I'm up in Houghton Lake.  I have a green mountain grills pellet pooper that began this obsession and mes that I only use for make sausage.


----------



## Danno44 (Oct 12, 2019)

HisMajesty said:


> New member long time lurker.  I'm up in Houghton Lake.  I have a green mountain grills pellet pooper that began this obsession and mes that I only use for make sausage.


Welcome from the GR area!


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 12, 2019)

Welcome from Flint :-)


----------



## TomCrump (Oct 14, 2019)

I joined the forum a few months back, but just "discovered" the Michigan group.

I'm from Traverse City.

My first smoker was an electric Masterbuilt, followed by the Dyn-Glo pictured in my avatar. Both are gone. (my son-in-law has the Dyna-Glo)

Currently, I'm cooking on my trusty Weber kettle, Weber Genesis, and recently purchased Weber Smokey Mountain and Yoder Wichita. 

While I enjoy the kettle and gas grill, the WSM and Wichita have been a revelation. For me, both produce better results than I've been able to achieve before.

I have a question, though. As you guys know, it's been windy. Too me, it seems to alter temps in the smoker. 

Assuming that this happens to most pitmasters, what is the best way to counteract it's effects ? 

Thanks for any help that you may provide.


----------



## Danno44 (Oct 14, 2019)

Welcome 

 TomCrump
 I have a cottage 26 miles east of TC.  Wind can cause issues, if possible some type of windbreak can help.  Looking at your setup (nice), looks like it may be possible to place plywood or even a tarp.  Both removable when not needed. Guessing you Smoke year round?


----------



## anglerman (Oct 14, 2019)

TomCrump said:


> I joined the forum a few months back, but just "discovered" the Michigan group.
> 
> I'm from Traverse City.
> 
> ...



Welcome... The wind can be a major downer I dealt with it Saturday down here by Lansing even using my large 250 gallon tow smoker. Sucks all the heat right out of the steel. I was shoveling wood into like never before. Really the only thing you can do is some type of wind shield.


----------



## TomCrump (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome,  guys.

The plan is to get some sort of roll up sun shield, placing them on all four sides of the Yoder's "garage". I've seen them at big box stores, in the patio section.

You guys verified my thoughts.

My deck gets too much snow for me to smoke during the snow months. Shoveling a path to the big smoker is more work than I care to do.  The Yoder has already been put to bed.

I plan to store the WSM in my garage, and place it outside the service door when I smoke. I can easily monitor it from the garage, or by bluetooth, from my living room.

Will the WSM need a blanket, or anything else, to perform well in the cold ? I assume that it will require some type of shielding from the wind.


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 14, 2019)

Try a welding blanket to insulate the smoker :-)


----------



## anglerman (Oct 14, 2019)

And most all of them will function without blocking wind you’ll just go through more fuel.


----------



## TomCrump (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks.

I wondered about using a blanket, but I may try a smoke before purchasing one.

Smoking during the Winter is new to me. I have lots to learn.


----------



## donzi79 (Oct 23, 2019)

New member from the Algonac/Harsens Island area


----------



## humdinger (Oct 25, 2019)

donzi79 said:


> New member from the Algonac/Harsens Island area


 Welcome Donzi! How are them water levels? You flooded out yet? ;)


----------



## donzi79 (Oct 26, 2019)

humdinger said:


> Welcome Donzi! How are them water levels? You flooded out yet? ;)


Actually lower right now, summer was bad.  Next year might be worse.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 6, 2019)

Welcome donzi. 

I just sent a duck to algonac yesterday to get mounted. 

We have a big Michigan gathering at my place I Fowlerville every September. A lot of meat gets smoked. You should try to stop by next year. 

Scott


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 20, 2020)

Scott, does anyone organize a little get together in or around S/W MI, kind of limited on my driving time.
Martin


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Jan 20, 2020)

martin1950 said:


> Scott, does anyone organize a little get together in or around S/W MI, kind of limited on my driving time.
> Martin


If you can handle the drive to Chicago I'll have my whole crew set up for the Windy City Smokeout July 10-12th, great country music and BBQ with lots of cold beer it's going to be a great event. 

You'd be very welcome to hang out with us at the tent's where we cook and vend to relax and take it all in.


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank Ya Mr. Bob. I'll mark it down and see where we are at when the time comes. Where is the venue at?


----------



## CSR (Jan 20, 2020)

Got me looking at the windy city smokeout.  Looks to be at the United Center.  Grew up in GR but moved to Chicago so this may be an opportunity to get out and spend a day.  Went to a similar festival a few years back in the parking lot of soldier field... Blues, Brews, and BBQ.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Jan 20, 2020)

Here's the website for the Smokeout event for summer 2020: https://www.windycitysmokeout.com/bbq/


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 28, 2020)

martin1950


we have had our fattie contest for the past 8 years. it’s in Fowlerville. Driving time for you would be an hour or two depending on where your at. Had a guy from that way come out last year for the first time. He pitched a tent and spent the night on the property. Usually have an rv or two and some tents set up for this contest as people do come from all over.

not sure on any other Michigan get togethers. Haven’t seen any in a while. We use to get together here and there for small gatherings to process deer and smoke cheese but it’s been a while. And it’s
always in Fowlerville.

let me know if your interested in this years gathering. It’ll be September again. PM me if you have any questions.

Scott


----------



## ImThaBean (Feb 2, 2020)

Newbie out of the tri-cities Mid Mich. 
Just picked up a 30 gal barrel to make a UDS.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice! You're in my neck of the state.. welcome from Flint :-)

Fellow UDS user here as well. Let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## Gordon_scott01 (Feb 9, 2020)

I’ve been on here for a few months never realized there was a Michigan forum... I’m from the yoop


----------



## ImThaBean (Feb 9, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Nice! You're in my neck of the state.. welcome from Flint :-)
> 
> Fellow UDS user here as well. Let me know if I can help with anything.


Any tips for running in the cold and wind? 

I ran for 9hrs today doing a seasoning run on my fresh drum. The bitter wind was hell on me and trying to hold temp.  
Once it starting snowing and the wind died down a bit. The temp stabilized, so I know cold/snow doesn't hurt other than burning more fuel. But the wind. Geez.

I ended up dragging the drum deep into my carport to get some kind of wind break.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 9, 2020)

Shouldn't you be posting in the Wisconsin forum then?


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 10, 2020)

Cold wind plays hell on them no doubt. Your wind block is a good idea. Welding blankets are another. The 4" PVC to extend the draft with an elbow on the end can also be helpful as you can turn the elbow away from the wind.


----------



## ImThaBean (Feb 12, 2020)

Would it be beneficial to buy some PVC elbows and extensions for all 3 ports? These would be temporary to get past the colder weather. 

 Getting a cold snap the next few days and plan on getting a butt on Saturday morning.
I was thinking 6" risers just to get off the frigid cool air running of the ground.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 12, 2020)

3 ports? Guess I'd have to see a picture of what you're talking about.

Edit: I should clarify. I mean a pvc extension for the bung hole exhaust on the lid, not for the inlets.


----------



## ImThaBean (Feb 12, 2020)

I am running 3- 3/4" intake ports on the bottom of the drum. They are just a nipple right out of the drum.  I have 2 that are capped, and 1 on a valve. 
If I add a 90° elbow to all 3 and raise them about 6" to try to get warmer air and not get a direct blast of frigid air straight into the drum.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 12, 2020)

All my 3/4's have 90 elbows and a two foot rise then the valves. So I can't speak to how yours is affected by the wind with your setup. My suggestion was to extend your exhaust temporarily with the PVC so that the wind can swirl around a bit in the extension without having as much of a vacuum effect on your smoker.


----------



## DocShadownix (Feb 12, 2020)

New(ish) Grand Rapids guy here :)  Ex Bradley guy who now has a Kamado Big Joe and a CampChef XXL Vertical Pellet Smoker.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 12, 2020)

Welcome from Flint. I try to get to GR as often as possible. Your craft beer scene is second to none in Michigan!


----------



## rgillespi (Feb 23, 2020)

hi all,    Bob from Livonia.


----------



## rgillespi (Feb 25, 2020)

Rings Я Us said:


> The Sam's club one looks like this inside.
> View attachment 346803




how does this model hold up when smoking during the cold michigan months?  does it keet the temp consistant ?


----------



## ImThaBean (Feb 25, 2020)

rgillespi said:


> how does this model hold up when smoking during the cold michigan months?  does it keet the temp consistant ?


Those are essentially just minifridges with a glass door. They are insulated. Should hold up pretty good.  I had a UDS that held temp on a single-digit day that was drawing sub-zero wind chills. The cold air getting sucked in the intake is what hurt me. The ambient temp didn't flinch the drum temp much.


----------



## OldManAuchter (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello from Redford! I am in the process of building a 60 gallon reverse flow. I'm detailing that on this forum. Going has been a bit slow this last week as I am doing it in my spare time at work. Hoping to have it done and on the trailer by spring.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 26, 2020)

Welcome from Flint! Always glad to have new folks from Michigan :-) I stroll down your way for craft beer stops on occasion


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 28, 2020)

Soon to be back in Mi once transferred. Heading to Sault Ste. Marie. Was stationed in Manistee and wife is from Ludington. Can’t wait


----------



## humdinger (Mar 30, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Soon to be back in Mi once transferred. Heading to Sault Ste. Marie. Was stationed in Manistee and wife is from Ludington. Can’t wait


Hey Brian! Glad to hear you're headed  "home". The weather is a little bi-polar in metro Detroit right now, but that's March every year! Sault Ste Marie might take a little longer to warm up, but it sounds like you've done this before.  Take care.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 2, 2020)

New Michigan member here. I just posted yesterday in beef section. Did a Chuck Roast came out pretty good.


----------



## humdinger (May 2, 2020)

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> New Michigan member here. I just posted yesterday in beef section. Did a Chuck Roast came out pretty good.


Hey cool breeze! Thanks for checking in. What part of the state do you call home? 

Hooker with any questions.
Humdinger


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 2, 2020)

humdinger said:


> Hey cool breeze! Thanks for checking in. What part of the state do you call home?
> 
> Hooker with any questions.
> Humdinger


SE Oakland County with strong ties to the UP. My Moms a yooper transplant. We have a family cabin up there and a lot of family.


----------



## fivetricks (May 3, 2020)

SE eh?   Tough times in Warren these days. Welcome from Flint! I work in Pontiac and all over Oakland county


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 3, 2020)

Yeah I haven’t worked since St Patrick’s day. But the extra $600 a week on top of the $362 a week unemployment max sure does help. Whenever Chrysler starts making cars again I’ll be back. Just been doing a little yard work, and a lot of outdoor cooking and drinking lol


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 3, 2020)

Last few weeks


----------



## culpepersmoke (Feb 8, 2021)

I wanted to say hi. I grew up in MI and recently purchased a house in the Alpena area. I'll be in Michigan May through November or at least that's the plan. 2020 and all the bizarre happenings I ended up staying here all year.  I'm quickly learning about cold weather smoking. I've been to Harbor Freight and picked up a few moving and welding blankets to help keep the smoker warm. 
Gordon


----------



## martin1950 (Mar 3, 2021)

culpepersmoke said:


> I wanted to say hi. I grew up in MI and recently purchased a house in the Alpena area. I'll be in Michigan May through November or at least that's the plan. 2020 and all the bizarre happenings I ended up staying here all year.  I'm quickly learning about cold weather smoking. I've been to Harbor Freight and picked up a few moving and welding blankets to help keep the smoker warm.
> Gordon



Down here in S/W Mi. it ain't been too bad this year. The weather is always nice in the garage.


----------



## TomCrump (Mar 3, 2021)

Welcome !

I was able to fire up a smoker a few times, this Winter. Traverse City had half the snow of a normal year. Temps were milder, too.


----------



## Wild Thing (Jun 25, 2021)

I just registered today.  I am in the U.P. near Iron Mtn.  I found this site a day or two ago and I am very impressed.  Some excellent info and it is quite apparent that there is a lot of experience on board.

Smoked some Lake Superior Lake trout last week and then some Buffalo Jerky.  I just put 25# of Buffalo Bacon in the Bradley.  Next up will be a 25# batch of Buffalo Snack sticks.  I have never added High Temp Cheese to any of my recipes and I have some on order for the snack sticks (was hoping they would arrive today).

Just wondering??  How much cheese is appropriate for 25# of snack sticks?  The question has probably already been answered so I'll surf around some and see if I can find out.


----------



## JJS (Jun 26, 2021)

Welcome from troll country.

The level of expertise on this forum is second to none, I haven’t ever used high temp cheese but I have seen it mentioned on here several times.

FYI the rule around here is no pics it didn’t happen so don’t be afraid to share the food porn


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 26, 2021)

I sure miss that smoked White fish from Mi.  There is a place,  Bortell's Fisheries by Pentwater that has a huge selection of smoked fish and some of the best fried smelt.


----------



## Wild Thing (Jun 26, 2021)

JJS said:


> Welcome from troll country.
> 
> The level of expertise on this forum is second to none, I haven’t ever used high temp cheese but I have seen it mentioned on here several times.
> 
> *FYI the rule around here is no pics it didn’t happen so don’t be afraid to share the food porn*



Thanks JJS - I can probably post some photos from time to time.  Here are a few of the bacon I just smoked yesterday.  It is cooling in the barn fridge as we speak.  We will be slicing and vacuum sealing it soon.

This was my first ever attempt at making bacon.  I used the Cabelas kit.







I have a lot of Buffalo meat from a recent bison hunt so that is what I used.  It was a little bit of a tight squeeze fitting 25# of meat in my little Bradley smoker but we got it in there.







Cooled the loaves off in the barn kitchen and then put them in the fridge.  Will slice it up and vacuum seal a little later this morning, but I do intend to try it out with breakfast this morning.










BrianGSDTexoma said:


> *I sure miss that smoked White fish from Mi.  There is a place,  Bortell's Fisheries by Pentwater that has a huge selection of smoked fish and some of the best fried smelt.*



I am very familiar with Bortell's.  My wife and I ran a charter fishing business out of Ludington for many years...

Here are a couple pics of our boat...named..."Wild Thing", of course


----------



## Wild Thing (Jun 26, 2021)

I mentioned that I smoked up some Lake Superior Lake Trout last week...







After smoking the trout I decided to smoke up some Buffalo jerky as well...

















I kind of got on a roll after smoking the fish and jerky so I decided to make up some brats.  The bull I shot was big...old...and a little tough so I didn't mind grinding up some of the steaks and roasts...













which came out pretty lean...







I mixed it nearly 50:50 with pork shoulder (13# buffalo and 12# pork)







This is my little meat processing station in the man cave ("Situation Room") in the pole barn.







Brats came out good. 







Next up - 25# of buffalo snack sticks.  Meat is defrosting as we speak.  The high temp cheese did arrive yesterday so I can get them done this weekend.  I will do 10# with the Habanero Cheese, 10# with the Cheddar and 5# with no cheese.


----------



## HoughtonLakeSmoker (Jun 27, 2021)

New to the forum as of this morning from houghton lake. Was looking for some new Cajun jerky recipes and stumbled into this little slice of heaven.…Wild Thing, those last few posts looked amazing!


----------



## Wild Thing (Jun 27, 2021)

Finished up the Ground Buffalo Bacon yesterday.

Since this was the first time making bacon I pretty much just stared with the recipe from the Cabela's kit.  The instructions did call for 18# of venison and only 7# of pork but I didn't want it quite that lean so i made it 60:40 - 15# of Buffalo and 10# of pork shoulder.  Otherwise I used the cure and seasonings as directed.  If anyone has a different recipe that they would like to share I might be interested.







25# - 10 loaves pretty much filled up my Bradley smoker.







I let them cool for an hour or two and then put them in the fridge overnight to chill.







The meat slicer made short work of slicing the meat.













I can tell you that they went real well with blueberry pancakes and our homemade maple syrup.  






My wife vacuum sealed them and they are now in the freezer.


----------



## Wild Thing (Jun 27, 2021)

HoughtonLakeSmoker said:


> New to the forum as of this morning from houghton lake. Was looking for some new Cajun jerky recipes and stumbled into this little slice of heaven.…Wild Thing, those last few posts looked amazing!



Thanks Houghton Lake Smoker.  Welcome aboard....from an old-timer who has been on board only 2 days longer than you


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 8, 2021)

checking in from the thornapple river valley


----------



## tstank (Dec 29, 2021)

New here. From Portage!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 29, 2021)

tstank said:


> New here. From Portage!!


Welcome!

we have a fattie contest yearly (except the last two years for various reasons) that has exceeded 40 entrees and 250 people.Besides that we have some smaller get togethers if your ever interested give me A shout. Next fattie contest should be in September 2022.

Scott


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 30, 2021)

Need someone up there to find me a Walleye boat.  I love that style and hard to find in Texas!  I sure miss Mi fishing!


----------



## Oceantoad (Mar 19, 2022)

WOW, no posts since Dec 2021.  Newbie here living in Midland MI.  Just joined a few weeks ago.  No smoker yet.  Building one as soon as we get that Auto Insurance check in.  Going for that out house cedar shack look with a firebox off to the side.  Went Ape Sh_ _ crazy with 2 recent Boston Butt sales at Kroger and Meijer.  Filled deep freezer to the rim.  Been making sausages like crazy and want to branch out into smoking.


----------



## JCFishernuts (Mar 19, 2022)

Welcome Oceantoad,
Good luck on the new smoker. Got our check and deposited today. Saving up to move to endless summer, I'll take my little plastic garden smoke shack with cold and hot smoker with us. I do want to replace my grill with a flatop griddle. I did score some nice beef slabs a GFS a week ago, cut them up and vac wrapped and nestled in the freezer. I've only got one spiral sliced ham left, will save for Easter.
John


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jun 1, 2022)

just checking in from the Keweenaw

Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 2, 2022)

Oceantoad said:


> WOW, no posts since Dec 2021.  Newbie here living in Midland MI.  Just joined a few weeks ago.  No smoker yet.  Building one as soon as we get that Auto Insurance check in.  Going for that out house cedar shack look with a firebox off to the side.  Went Ape Sh_ _ crazy with 2 recent Boston Butt sales at Kroger and Meijer.  Filled deep freezer to the rim.  Been making sausages like crazy and want to branch out into smoking.



Covid slowed down the Michigan smokers group the last few years. The founders got together but that’s about it. One of us passed away this year. 

 handymanstan
 was one of the biggest supporters of this group and get togethers. Great guy who kept pushing us forward. 

Good luck with that smoker build. 

Scott


----------



## dab_smoke_810 (Jun 23, 2022)

New here and to smoking but loving it by the flint area here


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jun 23, 2022)

welcome from the yoop

Mike


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jun 24, 2022)

Welcome from Alpena


----------



## MSU_Kettle (Aug 25, 2022)

New guy that's been a visitor too long
Shiawassee Co
Like to find out about the location and date of the upcoming fattie contest?
Can I get a invite?


----------



## YooperSmoker (Aug 25, 2022)

welcome from the Keweenaw

Mike


----------



## FenHoglore (Sep 5, 2022)

Add one more to the pile from Michigan....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 8, 2022)

we had another successful fattie contest a few weeks ago. 20 entrees this year. I’ll try to post some pics on a thread when I get time.


----------



## YooperSmoker (Sep 8, 2022)

good to see activity here on the Mi. forum

Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 8, 2022)

YooperSmoker said:


> good to see activity here on the Mi. forum
> 
> Mike


It’s a struggle and has been for a decade.


----------

